# Farang Mu Sul Europe 2010 Seminars



## Kuk Sa Nim (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello everyone,
Best greetings for the New Year. I thought I'd share some news from our recent Farang Mu Sul trip to Europe. 

Right now my student Master Nelson Pinto from Portugal has put out a video clip from the Portugal leg of the trip. You can see it here:






I just want to take a moment to thank Inst. Michael Klockner, Inst. Daniel Derichsweiler  and all the gang from FMS Germany  for taking such good care of me, and  showing me THE BEST time. It was sooo fantastic to see some  of the old faces still kicking around there, such as , of course Inst.  Klockner, Daniel, Wolfgang, Semir, Ali, Mathias, and Markus. Also it was  a special honor to meet all the new FMS Germany gang. You guys just  warmed my heart. A huge thank you goes to our great friend Sifu Joshi  Agiri and the crew at The Base, for all their tremendous support and  really making this whole thing possible. We had an awesome FMS knife  fighting seminar, followed by an awesome dinner in Gelsenkirschen. We  had the time to get caught up, bond and have some laughs over dinner and  drinks. Good times indeed. 

Farang!!! 


After some  sad goodbyes, it was off to Portugal, where Inst. Beth Matulich from  Hollister was joining Master Pinto and the FMS family in Portugal. We  had an amazing time. We visited Caldas da Rainha, Foz de Arelho, Baia do  Sao Martiniho, Cadaval, Mosteiro, Lisbon, Alcobaca, Obidos, and a  special visit to the hold city of Fatima. People come from all over the  world directly to Fatima, and it took me until my 6th trip to make that  visit. It was very impressive to say the least. 

Of course we had  some awesome training sessions, including a special seminar  co-featuring my good friend Prof. Nataniel Ortega from Puerto Rico. That  was just awesome. We also did our usual open seminar and a special FMS  Jang Gum Sul (FMS Sword) Seminar. Too much fun. It was so great to see  many of our friends such as Sensei Pedro Purem and Gran Mestre Rui  Lecerda. Also it was great to make new friends such as Guru Nuno  Oliveira who came all the way from Porto, as well as Sigung Rebelo. What  an awesome time indeed.

Thank you all so much for your love and  kindness. I will cherish these times forever.

With much respect and brotherhood,
Kuk Sa Nim


----------

